# It's Bash time again



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

[/http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweet, I like the dates better this year.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*Dates?*

Thats not the same dates that Whitney emailed me? Are these the for sure dates? Ill get a hold of Jimmy to confirm everything.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Team Blue Agave will be there whenever it is!!!!! Hopefully for the Baffin event we dont lay another egg and weather is better thank last year... heading down next week to poke around!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

hey im OFF that weekend... Maybe ill just find someone to fish with and get lucky lol. Been a LONG time since ive fished down there for trout lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Not much has changed down there... I think this is one of the best tourney's going around here... We had a blast last year (Team Strategy then). And with the Baffin stop in January... It should on big time. We could see some really big trout!!!

Kind of spendy though... hope to see ya there!!



Texxan1 said:


> hey im OFF that weekend... Maybe ill just find someone to fish with and get lucky lol. Been a LONG time since ive fished down there for trout lol


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I have never heard of the tournament before but the Speed Stop breakfast tacos are top notch. :fireworks


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

*Speedy Stop Bash*

Yes these dates are in stone.....We had to move the dates due to boat shows and the houston boat show. Any questions feel free to give me a call at shop or cell. 361-655-8207. Thanks Jimmy


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry I can not read the orginal post on the dates. Can anyone help? Are they still Feb 7th and March 7th. Never fished this one before but want to this year. Thanks and GOD bless.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

GTRTEXAS said:


> Sorry I can not read the orginal post on the dates. Can anyone help? Are they still Feb 7th and March 7th. Never fished this one before but want to this year. Thanks and GOD bless.


Baffin
January 17th

Port O'Connor
March 14th


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the dates. Will be there and can not wait!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll me there fishing with Chris Mayo.


----------

